# Ruby's 6 Day Countdown!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is my very favorite doe Ruby.  She was bred to Teflon and is due this Sunday!  It has been in the mid 80's this past week and she is sooo uncomfortable in that heat.  

We will be away for her kidding so are going to take her to a good friend and fellow Boer breeders place soon. Either tomorrow or Wednesday probably before we head out on Thursday for a long trip... I am heartbroken that I will miss this kidding, but I know she will be well taken care of! 

Hoping for twin paint does!! I will be SHOCKED if Ruby has anything other than red! Teflon gave almost all red bred to paint does! Does't hurt to dream...  

I took these pictures on May 1st. Ruby's full sister is our dappled doe Diamonds and Diamonds is the mom to our black dappled doe Dazzle.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Dear Ruby,
Please give your wonderful owner twin doelings  And maybe, maybe possible a paint or two? 
Love, Trinity Ranch

Ha! I hope she has a nice, easy kidding while you are away! And I hear ya' about the weather. It was 95 the other day. Now it's raining!! Good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Katelyn! That sure would be wonderful. 

Oh my... that is HOT! 85 has to be one of the hottest temps for WA in May. Normally it is cold and raining! Or at least raining!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh golly sorry you will have to miss Ruby's kidding but if she is going where I think she might she will be in great hands.:rose:
So relax & enjoy your family. Update us when you can.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing boy twins.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, it has been in the 40's the past few days here.  It was 34 or something the other day. Not the best thing when you have baby rabbits in the barn


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is going to Danette's.  I know they will take good care of her, and that is very important to me. We'll have farm sitters to watch the rest of the farm, but I still didn't feel comfortable leaving Ruby. 

Oh no!! Not boys! We have more than plenty!  Nobody buys bucks this late in the season and wethers are too late for market!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I will try to update as often as possible... not sure if I will be able to, but I will certainly try!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't wait to see her colorful babies!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's a pretty pretty girl! Let's send pink dapples her way


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha! That would be something wouldn't it?  She does have white hairs all over her body... course since our heavily dappled doe Star and Teflon didn't have spots, Ruby's chance is even slimmer... 

Some pictures from today. I put her on the stand and rinsed her off at one point. She looked like she was about to die from the heat! It got close to 90 today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ruby is as pretty as ever! I hope she gives you those little twin doelings too!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww that stinks that you are going to miss it  I hope she gives you does as beautiful as her, good luck Ruby


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Hoping you have a good time as a owner you have to take time for you so you can be the most amazing breeder


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Liz and Jackie. I love Ruby so much. 

I hope she has a doe or two....  Although we already have too many does... so we probably couldn't keep one anyway. There's always room for 1 more though right??  

Thanks Renae. I know we will! We haven't had a vacation in a long time.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, always room for one more :wink:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our barn might explode!! :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No, there is Not always room for one more! There is here though...  LOL, just kidding.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

YAY RUBY!! Hoping you get your girls.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Alyssa! 

Just 5 more days!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoohoo! Come on girl give your momma some purdy paint does!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

If you get a nice red doe out of her you have to send her to meeee


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

4 days...   

We dropped her off at a breeder friend's house yesterday to be watched closely. Ruby was born here and other than going to a couple of shows, she had never been anywhere. So poor girl was really stressed, especially since she was alone in the trailer.  They put her in with one of their yearling does who is due this month too and poor Ruby got butted around for a while, but they settled down eventually. I felt so bad for her leaving her there as she was yelling at us the whole walk back to the truck...  Ruby has always been the spoiled brat of the herd and was wondering what in the world she did to deserve this!!  

These are good friends of ours so she'll keep me posted and send pictures when they (it ) are/is here, and I'll do my best to update you all!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww poor girl....she will be fine its better than unattended for the whole time you are gone. Good luck to Ruby and have fun on your trip!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww...poor girl. If she only knew it was just temporary.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I am a little nervous about this whole trip as I have never been so far from home before, or gone for that long for that matter. Once we get out there it's not like we can just turn around and come home... I'm sure we'll have a great time though! 

Yea, I know that was the best thing for her. She wouldn't be unattended here, just not a goat person attending her.  That made me too nervous so figured a goat person better be the one to watch her. Our friends who are staying here have sheep and cattle so they aren't clueless, they just don't have experience with goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for all to go well. Can't wait to see those beautiful babies. 

Have a wonderful trip, I am sure you could call and check in on her periodically.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.  I can't wait either! Of all the kiddings to miss....  

I'm sure we'll be in touch quite often as Ruby get's close. She'll send pictures once they arrive too so I am looking forward to that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now, that is a good friend you have there


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, she is a great friend.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe she'll let you Skype with Ruby? :lol: We set up Facetime on our phones when we left ours before kidding. Why do we worry so much about these goats? Because they are our children, that's why :hammer:Glad your doe is in a good place


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Heehee!! You're right! I'm a grandma already!! Hahahaha.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's hoping all goes well for her and you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay we're off! I'm hoping to be able to update you once they arrive, but if not, you'll hear about them in 3 weeks! Bye for now!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good Bye safe travels and I hope you have an AWESOME VACATION!!!!!!​


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are 3 hours from home and I'm on TGS!!! Whooo hoo!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! If you had a barn cam you could be checking on my babies while you are gone too! 
Hahahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are in Montana right now... Still no babies for Ruby.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww can you make a thread of all the places and post pics of the beautiful scenery??? I have never been to Montana but of all goes as planned when we retire that is where we will go! I have seen pictures and man is it just gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Montana seemed pretty flat, dry and boring to me... but we probably just didn't go through the pretty parts!!  

We are already in South Dakota already and were just at Mt. Rushmore! Soooo cool!  

Still no babies for Ruby.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just heard from Danette, she said Ruby is streaming and should kid soon!!!  I'll update as I can...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She just had a big red buck!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a picture! Ruby is doing great.  She just had the one and he is 8lbs 4oz.  

We named him Make My Day.  Nickname suggestion anyone?


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats he is soooo cute,and I love the solid reds,don't have ant,but I have a red doelings waiting to be weaned to come home,and a new buck kid also awaiting to be weaned,the buck is a paint,with color in his lines


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awwww congratulations!!! What a great Mother's Day Surprise. Glad everything went smooth


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww how nice and is he a beauty


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhh... don't you just love those single boys...  I think Dazzle made up for any boys you will have in the next 15 years though. So, don't be down.  Congrats! He is cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! Love the name! 

You could call him Techno...short for Technotronic The singer who sang the song "pump up the jam" the chorus of the song says "make my day" haha not sure if you even know that song 
I just made my self laugh out loud!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh what a sweetie pie!!! He's so cute! I remember when our first doe had a solid red kid. We thought it was rare.... 

Does Ruby think he is twin paint doelings? So close, Ruby, so close....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I would call him Mack as a nickname. :3


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! We are in MI visiting family right now so I am having a hard time not being there... but we'll get to see him in 3 weeks from today.  He'll be half grown by then but oh well... 

You're right Grace! This is Diamonds (Dazzle's mom) sister Ruby. They both had 8lb 4oz kids! Kinda funny considering Ruby had a bigger belly... and a buck! 

I like reds. Don't love em but Ruby is my favorite doe (can I say that too many times?)  I'm glad in a way that she didn't have a doe as we couldn't keep it anyway! Unless we eat Dazzle... hahahahaha 

I'll post more pictures later if I get some new ones.... I hope so! Happy Mothers Day Ruby!   

GREAT nickname Alyssa! I think that may just be the one! Yours was good too Amber, but no, I hadn't heard that song before!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Oh what a sweetie pie!!! He's so cute! I remember when our first doe had a solid red kid. We thought it was rare....
> 
> Does Ruby think he is twin paint doelings? So close, Ruby, so close....


Yea... maybe next year!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Is he going to stay as a buck?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure yet.  Ruby is one of our best does so if he turns out nice and we can find a buyer who wants a buck, yes he'll stay a buck.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Because "Mack" is a very Bucky name.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Unless we eat Dazzle... hahahahaha


:lol: :laugh: :slapfloor:Yeah, like that would EVER happen, too funny!!!

My hubby is in MI right now! He said it was snowing today


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It did snow here yesterday! Not enough to stick... we are in or near LaPeer, MI I think. That's how you say it, not sure on the spelling.  Pontiac area... 

Oh come on! You don't think we'd eat Dazzle?? Hahaha! Actually I've never even tasted goat before!! (wait what breed do we raise again???  )


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

He was born on mama's day... how sweet...


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

You haven't even tried your own product lol?!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a cutie! Congrats...I love the reds..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!

Nope, haven't even tried my own product!!  And I doubt I ever will!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice buck! Next time we process I'll bring some brats to a show & you'll wonder what took you so long.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy. 

That would be neat! I've had lamb before, but not goat!! Pretty funny...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I vote Sam! He looks like a Same to me! He is sooo cute!!!!

Or Sid


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sid... like Sid the sloth on Ice Age??  Heehee. That's all I think about when I hear Sid! 

Those are cute! But I like Mack the most.  We could call him Big Mack! Mack goes well with his registered name too...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Big Mack! That is perfect for him! Little hamburger guy....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

No, Sid, because my name is Sydney


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sid... like Sid the sloth on Ice Age??  Heehee. That's all I think about when I hear Sid!
> 
> Those are cute! But I like Mack the most.  We could call him Big Mack! Mack goes well with his registered name too...


Sid the sloth....man I love him!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I like Mack the best also! 
Is he built like a mack truck? Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sid is a great name too... I'll save it for later this year!! Yea, love Sid the sloth!! Heehee.  "Pine cones!! " 

I don't know! All I've seen of him is that one picture...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sid is a great name too... I'll save it for later this year!! Yea, love Sid the sloth!! Heehee.  "Pine cones!! "
> 
> I don't know! All I've seen of him is that one picture...


ONE PICTURE!?!?! I would be going crazy wanting to see more! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea... I am!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Big Mack has a real nice ring to it.


----------

